Ask HN: Do you use the Google Authenticator app? - andrewstuart
======
epc
Did. Now mostly use TOTP in 1Password or from a Yubikey. Google Authenticator
becomes difficult to use with more than 7-10 entires, I had over 20 when I
stopped.

------
Rjevski
Why would you use something from a toxic, ad-supported company when there are
plenty of privacy-respectful alternatives?

------
auslegung
No, I use Authenticator by Matt Rubin

------
alexnewman
pass for ios ftw!

